# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Format Conditionnel sur Excel 2007

## AlainCH

Bonjour a tous,

Je travaille sur Excel en anglais mais j'ai besoin de parler en francais pour mieux comprendre, merci pour cette partie!
mon probleme est le suivant:

je voudrais appliquer des formats conditionnels a un bon nombre de cellules. J'ai une liste de noms (beaucoup), et je voudrais qu'un fond rose s'affiche sur celles ci si une certaine cellule sur la meme ligne est remplie (en l'occurrence, une date). J'arrive a effectuer l'operation sur une seule ligne, mais ne trouve pas la solution pour appliquer ce formatage automatique sur la colonne entiere de mon tableau (et je ne compte pas tout faire a la main bien sur).


Ce que j'ai deja essaye:
- Selectionner toute la colonne a laquelle je veux appliquer ce formatage conditionnel.
- Formatage Conditionnel > Plus de regles > utiliser une formule pour determiner quelle cellule formater
- Je selectionne la colonne ou apparait la condition eventuelle a laquelle je veux que ma premiere colonne reagisse, dans la partie "Valeurs ou cette formule est vraie".
- J'obtiens le message suivant ( que je ne prefere pas traduire pour ne pas faire d'erreurs)
"You cannot use a direct reference to a worksheet range in a Conditionnal Formatting formula. Change the reference to a single cell, or use the reference with a worksheet function, such as =SUM(A1:E5)"

Je comprend donc qu'il n'est apparemment pas possible de formater des groupes de cellulles en meme temps, mais je ne saisis pas trop le conseil donne par Excel.

Bref, si vous avez des quelconques solutions, formules ou formats, je serai ravi de les decouvrir. J'espere avoir ete clair en tout cas, je suis a votre disposition pour plus de details.

Amicalement,

Alain

----------


## arthurbr

Bonjour Alain, et bienvenue sur le forum

vous pouvez également procéder comme suit :
établir votre formule sur une seule ligne 
ensuite ouvrir à nouveau le format conditionnel et enlever les symboles $.(Les cellules de référence deviennent relatives)

Méthode 1:cliquez sur le bouton avec le pinceau et "peignez" les cellules que vous voulez formater ( sans lâcher le bouton gauche de la souris)

Autre méthode : clic droit copy - sélectionner les cellules a formater - clic droit - paste Special- choisissez "Formats"

Bien à vous

----------


## AlainCH

Merci beaucoup Arthur!

En effet, supprimer les $ est la solution.

----------


## arthurbr

Avec plaisir et merci pour le feedback .

----------


## JEANNIN L

bonjour
je voudrais savoir comment écrire la formule si avec fonction imbriquée

----------


## arthurbr

De quoi parlez-vous?

----------

